# +++((( هل تحب الله ؟؟؟ )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (31 أغسطس 2008)

*هل تحب الله ؟*
*من فضلك لا تتسرع فى إجابتك الآن فقد يكون كلامك هذا سبب لدينونتك ذات يوم*

*كيف تعرف أنك تحب شخص ما ؟*
*هل تحس مثلاً بإرتياح فى كل مرة تتحدث فيها إلى هذا الشخص ؟*
*هل تحس بأنك تود أن تتحدث إليه دائماً ؟*
*ترغب فى إرضاؤه وإسعاده مهما كلفك ذلك أو مهما واجهتك صعوبات ؟*
*تخصص من وقتك جزء كبير لكى تعرف أحوال هذا الشخص الذى تحبه ؟ وربما تتضايق إن كان متضايقاً وتحاول بل وتسعى جاهداً لكى تخفف عنه؟*
*ترغب فى العيش معه طيلة حياتك ؟*


*لعله الآن يتبادر إلى أذهانكم ماعلاقة أسئلتى هذه بالموضوع ؟*

*ببساطة شديدة*
*لو أنك تحب الله*
*تحب أن تتحدث دائماً إليه*
*هذا الحديث هو الصلاة *
*فهل تصلى ؟ أما أنك تتذكره فقط فى أوقات الشدائد ؟*

*هل تستمع إلى كلماته ؟*
*أعنى هل تقرأ كلمته الموجهة إليك يومياً فى الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*إذاً كيف تحب إلهك وأنت لا تتحدث إليه ؟*
*ولا تعلم عنه سوى ما يقصه الناس عنه ؟*

*هل تفضل عملك أو مشغولياتك على أن تحضر قداسات فى الكنيسة مثلاً؟*
*فوقتك الثمين ملكاً لحياتك وأسرتك وإنشغالاتك وأصدقاؤك *
*ولكن أين الله فى كل هذا ؟*

*لا تخجل من نفسك*
*لازالت أمامك الفرصة لتغير كل تلك الظروف*
*صدقونى إن حاولتم أن تخصصوا وقتاً للحديث اليومى مع الله فلن تخسروا شيئاً*
*تذكروا دوماً الآية التالية*
*أطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم*

*إسعوا دوماً لقراءة كلمته فى الكتاب المقدس*
*واظبوا على حضور القداسات ففيها بركة لحياتكم*
*ساعدوا من يحتاج إليكم سواء فى المنزل أو فى حياتكم العملية*
*إظهروا دوماً بالشكل الذى يميزكم كأولاداً لله وبهذا تمجدوا الله من خلال أعمالكم*
*وتكون لكم المحبة الحقيقية فى شخص الرب يسوع له كل المجد*

*صلوا من أجلى*​


----------



## اخوكم (31 أغسطس 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *هل تحب الله ؟*
> *من فضلك لا تتسرع فى إجابتك الآن فقد يكون كلامك هذا سبب لدينونتك ذات يوم*
> 
> *كيف تعرف أنك تحب شخص ما ؟*
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه عليكى انتى فعلا اثرتى فى قلبي مش عارف اقول لك على العموم الف شكر يا ماريان بنت البابه كرلوس


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه عليكى انتى فعلا اثرتى فى قلبي مش عارف اقول لك على العموم الف شكر يا ماريان بنت البابه كرلوس


*شكراً ليك أخى على مرورك الجميل*
*اذكرنى فى صلواتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع فى غاييييييييييييه الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يا ماريان 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غاييييييييييييه الروعه
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يا ماريان
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


* آمين يارب*
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## اخوكم (31 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك ويرزقك بابن الحلال وتكونى دايماً مبسوطة وفرحانة ولا تشوفيش يوم وحش ابداً وتكونى دايماً يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب سعيدة مدى حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (31 أغسطس 2008)

سؤاال فعلا يستحق برغم بساطته واهميته


الا انو بيستحق التفكير 


لان كلنا بنحب الرب لكن متل ما قلتي اختي كيف احنا بنحبو 



كتير منا بيجي عليه وقت بيبعد عن الرب وفي كتار مستعد يقضي وقتو باي شي الا الصلاة 


وكتار كتير يلي بيستعملو اسم الرب بالاسم وبس 


للتظاهر فقط لدرجة انو بيفقد فعلا حب الله في قلبو




ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> [
> *لا تخجل من نفسك*
> *لازالت أمامك الفرصة لتغير كل تلك الظروف*
> *صدقونى إن حاولتم أن تخصصوا وقتاً للحديث اليومى مع الله فلن تخسروا شيئاً*
> ...



لكل انسان الفرصه بانو يقرب من الرب ويعزز حب الله في قلبو بس 

لازم يحاول يخلي للرب اكبر مكان في قلبو ووقتو 



تسلم ايديكي اختي على الموضوع والتساؤل المهم جدا رغم بساطته 






​


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياااااااااااااااااة يا ماريااااااااان 

دة انا كدة بعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد أوى عن ربنا
شكرا لتنبيهك الهام دة
اللى دخل فى قلبى ومن هنا وجاى هاكون قريب من ربنا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه عليكى انتى فعلا اثرتى فى قلبي مش عارف اقول لك على العموم الف شكر يا ماريان بنت البابه كرلوس


*شكراً ليك على مرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك ويرزقك بابن الحلال وتكونى دايماً مبسوطة وفرحانة ولا تشوفيش يوم وحش ابداً وتكونى دايماً يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب سعيدة مدى حياتك​*


 
*هو حضرتك تعرفنى علشان تتكلم معايا بالطريقة دى ؟*
*عموماً ميرسي على مرورك الغريب ده اللى ملوش علاقة بالموضوع أصلاً*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> سؤاال فعلا يستحق برغم بساطته واهميته​
> 
> 
> الا انو بيستحق التفكير ​
> ...


*شكراً اعتصام على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يجعل هذه الكلمات هى سبب بركة للكثيرين*
*صلى من أجلى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااة يا ماريااااااااان ​
> 
> دة انا كدة بعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد أوى عن ربنا
> شكرا لتنبيهك الهام دة
> ...


* ياريت كلنا نكون دايماً قريبين من ربنا لأن دى نعمة كبيرة اوى محدش بيحس بيها غير البعيدين عن طريقو*
*أشكرك على مرورك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*merciiii ya marmora*
*begad to7faaaaaa*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلوووووووو قوى يارب اقبلنى عندك وسامحنى يايسوع


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 ديسمبر 2008)

kirolos avamena قال:


> *merciiii ya marmora*
> 
> 
> *begad to7faaaaaa*​


* ميرسي ليك يا كيروعلى مرورك الجميل جداااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> موضوع حلوووووووو قوى يارب اقبلنى عندك وسامحنى يايسوع


* ميرسي ليكى كتير كيريا على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل من يسلم امره الى الرب يسوع
ينال الفرح والسلام الداخلي
شكراااااااااا ماريان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل يا ماريان​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل قوووي
مرسي يااقمر عالروعة دي 
محبة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كل من يسلم امره الى الرب يسوع​
> ينال الفرح والسلام الداخلي
> شكراااااااااا ماريان
> 
> سلام المسيح​


* شكراً ليك كليمو على مرورك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوعك جميل يا ماريان​


* ميرسي كوكى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا معاكى ويباركك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل قوووي
> 
> مرسي يااقمر عالروعة دي
> 
> محبة المسيح ترعاك​


* ميرسي ليكى يا سكر على مرورك*
*ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*



صدقونى إن حاولتم أن تخصصوا وقتاً للحديث اليومى مع الله فلن تخسروا شيئاً

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هذه هي محبة الله التى تظهر في محبتنا للقريب

شكرا لك اختي المباركة ماريان على هذا التأمل الجميل​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> هذه هي محبة الله التى تظهر في محبتنا للقريب​
> 
> شكرا لك اختي المباركة ماريان على هذا التأمل الجميل​


* ميرسي ليكى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتى موضوعى*
*ربنا معاكى ويباركك يارب*​


----------

